# '69 Interior Dash Bezels



## kijiji2485 (12 mo ago)

Hello all, I am in the process of putting my interior in my 69. I want to install the vinyl woodgrain inserts on the lower dash. My issue is the dash bezels for the headlights, and cigar lighter. I am having a difficult time removing them and do not want to break them as they are original pieces. Also, will I need to remove the bezel around the wiper switch and rear window defogger, or are they part of the backer panel? Thanks.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Wiper switch chrome border is part of the plastic facia

the defroster the chrome border is part of the switch like a top switch or power antenna switch


----------



## kijiji2485 (12 mo ago)

Thank you for your reply. Those pictures help and thanks for taking the time to post them. I believe the cigar lighter and headlight bezels are screwed on but I cannot seem to get them to unscrew, nor can I get the headlight knob to pull off. I am not sure what any of the previous owners did to them. I feel stupid even posting this problem! Something so simple is giving me a headache. lol.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

In terms of the headlight knob removal. Have you pulled the knob all the way out/ to the on position and then pressed the small spring button on the back of the switch simultaneously when pulling the switch out the last bit.

Sometimes it takes a few tries.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

GTOTIGR said:


> In terms of the headlight knob removal. Have you pulled the knob all the way out/ to the on position and then pressed the small spring button on the back of the switch simultaneously when pulling the switch out the last bit.
> 
> Sometimes it takes a few tries.


----------



## kijiji2485 (12 mo ago)

GTOTIGR said:


> View attachment 156184


No, but I will try that. Thank you.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Cigarette lighter unscrews from the back side. Remove wiring and light. Unscrew the housing, Pull lighter from the front.


----------



## kijiji2485 (12 mo ago)

Thanks everyone for your feedback. It got the job done.


----------

